# Coyotee Hunt, Amanda Ohio



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Coyotee Drives, Saturday January 20th at Amanda firehouse
good times, PM me or reply to post for more info


----------



## Eric272 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice yotes medic. I have been out about 12 times this year already and havent even seen one to get a shot off with my rifle. We have been hunting central ohio and deer creek and no luck but it looks like those scavengers got the short end of the uglystick man nice job were those last hunt? If you are looking for more people to go i would like to talk to ya about it i could use some knowledge!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

That's sweet. I have never shot one of those things yet. Would love to try it someday.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i would love to try hunting coyotes but does anyone know of an area i can hunt them neer north ridgeville?


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice job. I have got two females this year, and I'd like to get out to whack some more. I hear that it is getting into their breeding season, and that these next few weeks are a good time to go.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

great job i would love to learn how to get them also


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

This is a group hunt, prob be 150-200 people. Its a great time, You see alot of deer at close range and I usually see some big bucks. The chances of actualy shootign a coyotee i guess is pretty slim, but we have fun and its for a good cause. We start at 9am at the Amanda Township fire House, we load everyone up in large horse trailers and drop lines off around large farms. Then we drive towards each other and in the end its mass pandmonioum of deer and all the different creatures running all around. Break at noon for lunch and then go till 3 or 4 pm. Anyone in central Ohio area that loves to get out should go. Its free and its fun. I go to see new property and maybee find a shed. PM if ya need for info


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

wish I lived closer to you ...sounds like a good time


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Hunts tommarow, starts at 9 am, have to google in now. Amanda Ohio, I will be the load mouth barking like a hound dog


----------

